# Reo Grand Review



## Rob Fisher (6/4/14)

I decided not to rush into doing a review because I often find that first impressions are not always right in the long run... I have heard and read so much hype about the REO's and quite honestly I was sceptical because it a mechanical device with a home made coil and wick... how can that be better than some of my state of the art electronic mods and clearomisers?

I still think the Aspire Nautilus is a damn fine tank and I won't be getting rid of them anytime soon... but since getting my REO Grand (affectionately called Erica) I have only used my Nautilus once when I dashed out to do some shopping... the rest of the time it's been the REO all the way.

I did some pros and cons in the other thread... 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/reo-pros-and-cons.1567/

I have to say that getting the parcel from the USA in 6 days and opening it up and looking at the bits and pieces was like Xmas and a few birthdays all rolled into one! Excitement wasn't the word.

The instructions it comes with are pretty kak and if you haven't done some research and playing and read all of the postings by @Matthee you will be a bit lost to start with... as I was... luckily I had played with coils with my Kayfun Lite Plus and I had bought my whole coil making kit so I had a micro coil (1,8mm with 6 or 7 wraps that came out at 1,4ohms) operational in no time. My first wick was too thick and too long and luckily @vaalboy came around to help me and showed me the way... 

I now understand this Squonking (pressing the bottle to get the juice to the coil) and it takes a little getting used to but once you get it right is so so good! I also find I don't need to vape quite as much because when I fire the REO the intense satisfaction seems to keep me going a lot longer...




The flavour and cloud production is awesome and I'm getting this REO fever that all Reonauts seem to get and that's packing away all the other stuff and just using the REO... I find myself going to the REO website to see what stock they have because I need another one just in case Erica is lost or stolen. It's unlikely she will break because the build is great and there is very little to go wrong with it... I thought it would be heavy but it's not... MVP with Aerotank and juice weighs 216g and Erica with a Reomiser and battery and juice weighs 188g. 

I know it's not a technical review but more a review from an ardent VV/VW Mod and Clearomiser fan of note! Bottom line is that the hype is all well founded! I am already looking at getting a second REO.

For those that don't know how a REO works here is a simple explanation...




It is a mechanical Mod driving a dripper. There is a bottle of juice that when pressed the juice goes up a tube into the dripper (Reomiser) and wets the wick and that's it! It is the power and flavour of a dripper with the ease and simplicity of the fancy electronic systems... of course you need to Squonk (press the bottle) and it takes a little getting used to but the results are just mighty fine!

The hype is spot on! Winner winner chicken dinner. That's all I have to say about that!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (6/4/14)

The video was enough for me - I'm totally convinced!

Send from Android device using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (6/4/14)

Super review, Sir. And now you can get it even lighter.


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Super review, Sir. And now you can get it even lighter.



I saw that somewhere today on my research in finding Erica's sister!  I have to say I still fancy a Woodvil and the copper vein with a brass Reomiser!


----------



## Andre (6/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I saw that somewhere today on my research in finding Erica's sister!  I have to say I still fancy a Woodvil and the copper vein with a brass Reomiser!


Yes, not my taste either. Looks better in black wrinkle.


----------



## Silver (6/4/14)

Super review @Rob Fisher !

Glad you are liking Erica. I liked the point about it satisfying you for longer, so you don't have to chain vape.

Your REO looks stunning - I like the button cover which matches the Reomiser. And the drip tip which matches the door. 

And those labels! Brilliant.


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Yes, not my taste either. Looks better in black wrinkle.



Yip it does look better with the colour... bur still not a fan... and the weight of the Grand isn't an issue at all for me... I think the weight is fine.


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/4/14)

Silver said:


> Super review @Rob Fisher !
> 
> Glad you are liking Erica. I liked the point about it satisfying you for longer, so you don't have to chain vape.
> 
> ...



Thanks Hi Ho... the matchy matcherson wasn't by accident. OCD coming out with the labels... I just think it makes sense... I can prepare all sorts and then change in an instant without trying to guess.


----------

